# How Do You Store Your Knives?



## Jess Lee (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi everyone,

First off, I'm not a chef myself, so apologies if I say something stupid. My husband however is. Last year for his birthday he was treated to a lovely set of knives and this year I was hoping to get him some sort of case to both protect them and present them in. Right now they're in a roll matt, but I was thinking I could get him a custom made hard case of some sort (a pelican case or something).

I'll probably need to get a foam tray of some sort cut I've found a place here that I think can do it.

Before I go ahead and do this, am I overthinking this? Is there a better solution that isn't going to be so tricky?

My husband is an agency temp right now and carries his equipment with him, so I thought this could be handy. Any advice?

Thank you! 
J


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Store or travel?

For storage i have magnetic knife racks. They are wood not metal so its easier on the knife edges. It sticks right on my fridge with rare earth magnets, no mounting required.

For travel I use the pro ultimate edge knife bag. It's the only one that fits longer knives and chinese cleavers and all my tools.

If you're into the hard case there are a few from south korea. Probably cheaper than DIY with pelican. ex. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aluminium-...990990?hash=item48853cab0e:g:62wAAOSwhcJWLxwZ


----------



## Jess Lee (Feb 12, 2018)

Sorry, it's for travel. Brilliant thanks for that will look into it.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

For travel, knive blades in protective sleeve and the smallest soft knife bag I can get them in.

I like these plastic sleeves:

https://www.messermeister.com/culinary-tools-and-sets/edge-guards/


----------



## Jedicat94 (Feb 9, 2018)

brianshaw said:


> I like these plastic sleeves:
> 
> https://www.messermeister.com/culinary-tools-and-sets/edge-guards/


Nice. I suppose those fit for taller blades as well.


----------



## Salkema (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi Jess,

You might want to check our EVERPRIDE 20 Pocket and 3 Zipper Compartments knife bag.
It stores 20 knives, and has 3 zipper compartments to store kitchen tools/utensils.
Holds knives up to 20" so it should fit all type of chef knives. 
It's also substantially cheaper than similar bags.
Our bag retails at $39.99, while The Ultimate Edge Knife Bag retails at $95.
Contact me via PM if you have any questions.

Amazon link: 
- Martin.


----------



## playero (Nov 20, 2016)

Salkema said:


> Hi Jess,
> 
> You might want to check our EVERPRIDE 20 Pocket and 3 Zipper Compartments knife bag.
> It stores 20 knives, and has 3 zipper compartments to store kitchen tools/utensils.
> ...


Hi this all depends the quantity of knives you have. I have a Global case and converted some 5 inch executive leather cases so they carry knives. a camera shop sells foam that you can pick or cut easily. since they have combination locks all else is easy. you will have to insure the contents since if you travel by air you will be supceptible for loss. I have a 4 inch one also. if you want a harder case look on ebay for a Porter case which are indestructible.
good luck


----------

